

JONO - musical instrument for daring - mrkva
http://jono.zvukolom.org/

======
shaunxcode
tried it on lion and it will not load - just dies before even showing
interface and says "report this error" etc.

~~~
mrkva
which version of Lion do you have? i have no problems on the latest one

------
rgbrgb
"for daring"?

~~~
mrkva
for you, darling

